# fiamma ultrabox topbox



## jwinder (Mar 29, 2006)

i have a fiamma ultrabox topbox i think it is the middle size. it has sustained a little damage to the bottom corner so could be repaired and probably not noticable. it has both keys and mounting brackets and would clean up nicely if anyone wants it it,s theirs 
i live near lancaster 
cheers frank


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Box*

Hello Frank,

Could I have it please>?

TM


----------



## jwinder (Mar 29, 2006)

box now gone to a good home with teemyob
frank


----------

